# Moving forward



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Crazy days on here recently

I'm sorry to see what has happened - i also like to think no one set out to hurt or offend anyone when they joined a forum about coffee - the whole world is messed up now.

Most importantly!!! i still choose to be here as do many others so there comes a time when we must move forward.

I joined roughly 6 years ago (cba to check exactly when) - i joined because my Tassimo wasnt working properly 🤣 and wanted help!!! best advice i got was to bin it!!! And i was pointed towards a classic and grinder set up - i love looking at the what has the postie brought me, and free pour friday and seeing everyones set ups! Ive even met with forum members local to me and had coffee!

So..... i'm keen to know when & why people joined, and whats the best advice or something positive you get from this place???

(no comments on recent events lets try to move on and focus on why we are all here - ultimately to receive & give information on coffee and/or build a community around coffee)

❤


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't really remember why I joined tbh. I had a crappy delonghi machine and fancied an upgrade and I think I stumbled across here to find advice.

I've not been mega active but the biggest thing for me has been the opportunity to purchase both a used classic, then a used Mignon, then a used Andreja Premium and finally a Niche Zero. Along the way I've enjoyed tinkering with the classic and fitting a PID and then had quite a few problems with my Andreja Premium. The likes of Dave and El Carillio were a godsend in helping me strip the whole thing down and fix it.......I got so much pleasure out of that and love fixing things.

I joined a coffee tour of my favourite city of Manchester a few years ago and met quite a few of the crowd.

The forum is a nice escape from life for me.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

I loved you before that post @Burnzy, you know that mate ❤ love to see some positivity.

My journey is probably different than your average because I haven't gone down the espresso rabbit hole (yet....).

I've had good technical help from Mark (who's initials I can't remember half the time so haven't tagged him). Some good general advice from many people. Help, advice and reviews in establishing my set up (which is why I joined). I probably spend more time than most on the 'beans' sub as I'm still in the process of trying different roasters and appreciate feedback of others.

I've met some really good people on here. I've even found common ground and mutual respect for one or two that seemed unlikely a while ago....you know who you are ❤

There's lots to be positive about on here and 99% of the time it *IS* friendly and a good place to be. So thanks to all those that are pleasant, respectful and that have helped me on my journey.

Edit: and a cheeky like from @Darenreminded me about the brilliance of LSOL! How could I forget. Another part of the forum to be thankful for.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Rapid said:


> I loved you before that post @Burnzy, you know that mate ❤ love to see some positivity.
> 
> My journey is probably different than your average because I haven't gone down the espresso rabbit hole (yet....).
> 
> ...


 Yes!! @Rapid 💪🏼Bang on!!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I can't remember.

I had a Pavoni at the time and I think an Iberital MC2 or had just upgraded to a Mignon after reading Dave's review via BB.

Early on I've received advice on here about what to look for in machines helping me avoid an expensive upgrade path and find bargains. I bought my big flat commercial grinder on here from somebody in Italy. It looked barely used. I think the reason I joined was the sale section.

I heard about so much stuff I would otherwise have been in the dark to. There was a lot of old information out there in the wild (e.g. "convex tampers are superior", "dose to fill the basket and swipe off excess", and "stop the shot when you see blonding") that I thankfully moved past after reading around this forum. My coffee rapidly improved and I learned a lot about roasting too, which is a whole different chapter.

Thanks to the wealth of knowledgeable members this forum has had through the years I can honestly say my life has changed. I doubt I would be in the same position now if I hadn't found this place. Some of those members are still here, some aren't. A lot of people helped me when I joined and I like to think I've done my bit to help people at the start of their journey too, however far they want to take it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stumbled across the forum via Google like most, I guess - almost eight years now. Thought my Classic Dualit grinder combo was pretty cool until I started browsing which brought on a dose of the dreaded upgradeitis. Struck by the welcoming vibe and fellow members being generous with help and advice.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'd been on holiday in Italy and felt inspired to dig out my old Krups espresso machine. Plugged it in and it promptly tripped the breakers.
Bought a DeLongi in the January sales and my other half liked the results. I wasn't so sure and googled. Found the forum and a panoply of good advice and help.
Upgradeitis rapidly set in until the present set up. I've got the itch again and I'm still consulting the forum.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

9 years ago, three days before the birth of my son. I'd just bought an Expobar Leva with the money saved by only taking one week paternity leave instead of two.

I'd had a hunt around and found a supplier literally on my doorstep...well, 5 miles away. Phoned him up and did the deal. Went to pick it up from his roastery a while later. Was a tiny cotswold stone outhouse at the back of an old vicarage in a tiny village.

Met the roaster, Rob, and got mashed on caffeine. I think he was already high before I got there.

9 years later, he has a successful business, a large roastery. Yes, it was a nascent Rave coffee.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't know how long ago - before the Londinium was launched, anyway - I ran into Reiss at a pop-up coffee bar he had supplied with a Bosco two-lever machine. At the time, I was still using my 1999 La Pavoni Europiccola, but I had begun being beans from Reiss's Londinium roastery. Reiss praised Coffee Forums to me and suggested I join. So I did.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

In the early days, Reiss was pretty active on CFUK.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Met the roaster, Rob, and got mashed on caffeine. I think he was already high before I got there.
> 
> 9 years later, he has a successful business, a large roastery and yes, it was a nascent Rave coffee.


 Very interesting post, I didn't know how Rave had started. Did Rob get you more into coffee.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

I didn't remember, but checked my activity and it's all there: I joined in 2012 to ask for advice on a grinder for my V1 Silvia and on how to turn in on from bed. Members suggested Iberital MC2 (which is what I got and used until recently). Never got round to putting the Silvia on remote control though, but recently got a smart socket for Mara X and I love it. Some things happen instantly, other take 8 years to materialise. This forum is great! 🙂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I went on holiday to Blaenau Ffestiniog with my friend's family and he brought his Rancilio Silvia and grinder with him. When we came back, I bought a Gaggia Classic, and an Eureka Mignon a few months later.

Then, upgraditus kicked in.... and I bought a Rocket Cellini Evo after 3 years, around 2015. I joined this forum after researching, and found a video linked here which had a similar issue to my brand new machine. After a few replies, I got hooked in and the rest is history!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> Very interesting post, I didn't know how Rave had started. Did Rob get you more into coffee.


 Yes and no.

At that point I'd been drinking decent pourover coffee for the best part of 30 years, espresso for 20. I'd been roasting my own for about 10 years (Soll, of this forum, has my old Hottop). I had a PID'd Silvia, but fancied something a bit easier to live with.

I liked Rob's coffee and was in and out of the roastery pretty regularly. He was super enthusiastic about coffee but, as a start up, was limited in what he could stock (ie DJWakefield rather than Mercanta).

A couple of years later I rocked up to his with a kilo of an experimental blend that I'd scarfed from a barista day at Extract, it was Harrar and some Central bean, but bloody amazing. He loved it and we mixed some up there and then. This became his Fudge blend. I see he still sells a Fudge blend, but I dont know what is in it because Harrar doesnt seem to exist any more.

I was quite interested in blending at the time and he let me have pretty much what I wanted, but try as I might I never came up with anything that was any better than his blends.

He still had his Toper roaster and it suited my palate more than all the lighter roasts that were becoming de rigueur at the time, so I remained a customer. Eventually, he bought a Lohring roaster and I found that it just didnt do it for me. I found the coffees a little hollow tasting, and I'd quite often end up binning them and inevitably I drifted away.

I must pop in there at some point. Havent seen him for a few years.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

What I forgot to say was that in many respects my coffee drinking is far narrower having fully gone down the espresso rabbit hole.

I used to drink coffees from all over the world, sometimes bringing them back myself from plantations I'd been to. Now I just knock out flat whites with a very narrow spectrum of flavours.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Well now ... i have no idea what's going on here and have obviously missed an 'event' shall we say.

No doubt it'll all be come a bit clearer as i move around the forum and play catchup with all of the posts i really have little interest in atm, too busy trying to get a decent shot out of my Marax four weeks down the line!

Anyways ... joined a few years back primarily to mooch around the Sage forum and tbh i soon became excited at what i had in front of me, dont all laugh ... a Sage Barista Express ... yawnnn i hear everyone saying.

Took that as far as i could really be bothered to do as it reached its 3yr anniversary and decided to jump in with the big boys, and i'm finding it to be quite a different learning curve which i will no doubt see off with 'only' another few kilos of beans!

The diminutive Marax just isnt playing the game which is no doubt down to my lack of skills, lets just leave it at that.

There you go ... i'm here , and i intend to hang around a while longer, if only to find out what it is i've been missing recently, this place is a minefield of discontent it seems ;>)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Great thread!
I have always been a coffee drinker but had no idea. I was just past the 'pre ground and cafetiere' stage and had bought a Delonghi Crappuccinatore EC-randomnumber. In 2013 I was contracting on a government IT project and quite happy with the team cafetiere swindle, when I found one of the guys ( @Neil297 ) making an aeropress. I'd never seen a "coffee syringe" before and was fascinated. He told me if I wanted to up my coffee game to check out this forum. I quickly got shot of the delonghi and blade grinder in favour of an Iberital MC2 from Happy Donkey and heavily modded Gaggia Classic from a member called Duracell. That was the start of buying decent beans, and Rave was my go to roaster (at a time when seemingly it was heresy not to buy Hasbean) and I joined DSOL. Got the bug for trying different coffees instead of sticking with Rave all the time, although I still rate them and have their 80h experimental Colombian in the hopper right now.

When a Mazzer that Coffeechap had refurbished came up, I grabbed it. That enabled me to start making a decent fist of lighter roasts (of which I wasn't immediately a fan but wouldn't go back now).

Then I popped round to Dave C's to try some of his roasts, and see the Eureka 65E in action. We spent ages discussing coffee and trying some from his machine. Can't remember what that was, maybe prototype Vesuvius? Or maybe Duetto? But thre upshot was I had a chance to get the 65E and some time later, the machine of my dreams at the time, the R58. Machine upgraditis ended there, despite me knowing in full that in Dave's opinion there were things that could've been improved in its internal design, and I have it to this day. My Classic went to Glenn.

Also met a few members outside of formal forum events, such as a cupping session round at Joe Larkin's with Medium roast steam, where we tried out maybe 5 good coffees under a cupping protocol.

I've received so much great advice, met lots of great folks at Coffeechap's Rave days, and had lots of fun over the years thanks to the positive aspects of the forum, and people giving gladly of their time and expertise. I've stopped (largely) worrying about kit and concentrate now just on trying out the coffees. I probably ought to try learning more and improving my technique etc, but I'm kind of comfortable in my coffee zone now, and stay for the interest, the fun, the knowledge and LSOL.

___
Eat, drink and be merry.
Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Dec 1 2013 - So a while ago... Odd really, if you'd asked I'd have said maybe 3-4 years....

I was looking for advice on grinders...... I think.....

There were some fun characters and some good advice along with a nice vibe...

I think I was working near Brum and arranged a meet with Spence (Xpense??? not been that active for a while... I miss Spence)... never been on a forum day but bumped into a few "old lags" over the years (I move around the country for work quite often)... most of them called Dave...

If I'm honest I get more from the "Off Topic" than strictly "On Topic Coffee".... but I do exploit the depth of knowledge when I get bouts of upgradeitis.......

I used to really enjoy the Raffles (Toffeechips) and the seemingly genuine "warm feeling"........

I don't know what I'd do without LSOL......


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Dec 1 2013 - So a while ago... Spence (Xpense???
> 
> I don't know what I'd do without LSOL......


Quite a few of us from 2013

Spencer's handle was 'Xpenno', he was the first person I've ever seen to *really* get into the intricacies of water for coffee.

LSOL rules!

___

Eat, drink and be merry.

Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Drewster said:


> I used to really enjoy the Raffles


 Not as much as Spukey did


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> Not as much as Spukey did


Spukey likes a raffle


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice thread.

Never drank coffee at all outside of a good restaurant after a meal, that was until Waitrose started doing it for free. Enjoyed that for a good many years before half thinking about 'getting into coffee'. Wasn't sure I cared enough to make it a hobby (which is kind of is really when you start) so after some research I got a Sage BE on Black Friday for £375. Seemed not too much to risk if I didn't get the coffee bug.

Found the forum through Google I guess about a year ago. Took 2-3 months and a some patient advice on the Sage forum (props to @TomHughes and a few others) to start getting consistently good drinks but after that really enjoyed it. Now I buy from a different roasters every two weeks to find out what/who I like.

After loads of good advice on getting a good drink, now I like advice on beans (of course!) but also ethical roasters, environmental credentials, who uses what packaging, nitro bagging stuff like that. A positive for me is passing on the advice I got and things I've learned. Sage people are often brand new to coffee, it's a starter machine, I know what it's like to think 'wtf?'. I like to pay back by giving back if I can.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Spukey likes a raffle


 He lives


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> He lives


 Who? Spukey


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Who? Spukey


 Nah Darrrrrrrrrrrrrrrran


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Loved reading these stories so far!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nah Darrrrrrrrrrrrrrrran


 I know! He has been slack of late


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't distract him, he's very busy sorting out LSOL...

___
Eat, drink and be merry.
Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Me? I created the Coffee Forums first Groom.

I joined in 2013, seeking advice on a coffee grinder for my then 15 year old, who'd just been diagnosed with severe and permanent sight loss. A diagnosis that resulted in some truly discriminatory experiences, and at such a young age, he'd struggled with it. An Italian holiday revealed some pretty in depth espresso expertise, and I figured that if his interest was supported, we might slowly rebuild his confidence. Twitter led me to Max at Colonna, who was happy to offer Barista training before we set him up at home.

And then I discovered how utterly baffling and boring reading pages and pages of information about burrs could be. So instead, I registered on this forum for anyone to tell me what I needed to buy, mindful that as a single mum of 4 boys - budget was limited.

A long story short - behind the scenes, Glenn, Patrick and CoffeeChap kickstarted a collection- in the hope that enough money would be raised for a starter grinder that Dave had offered to restore, deliver and train. The response was immense and one night, just before Christmas - The 'CoffeeChap' turned up with a car full of goodies: Espresso machine, grinder, Tampers, jugs, beans and a whole heap more, all donated by a forum that had worked together to support someone that was having a tough time, that they didn't know. And then, Dave spent 4 hours showing him how to use everything.

So eventually we got married. It was not a quick journey. Our lives and our experiences were very different, but the over-riding reason that we ended up together, is that anyone who would work with everyone else, to do something that generous, for a teenager he had never met, had a kind heart. That's a pretty good reason to have anyone in your circle.

Whilst his insane knowledge of coffee machine and grinders is impressive, it pretty much bores me rigid. But I have made a lot of friends through this forum, and a fair few that like CoffeeChap, will go out of their way to help other people, for no gain to themselves.

Kindness goes a long way in life. For everyone that was involved in that and continues to support other people - I have nothing but gratitude and admiration.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

haventadog said:


> Me? I created the Coffee Forums first Groom.
> 
> I joined in 2013, seeking advice on a coffee grinder for my then 15 year old, who'd just been diagnosed with severe and permanent sight loss. A diagnosis that resulted in some truly discriminatory experiences, and at such a young age, he'd struggled with it. An Italian holiday revealed some pretty in depth espresso expertise, and I figured that if his interest was supported, we might slowly rebuild his confidence. Twitter led me to Max at Colonna, who was happy to offer Barista training before we set him up at home.
> 
> ...


 What a heart warming story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

haventadog said:


> A long story short - behind the scenes, Glenn, Patrick and CoffeeChap kickstarted a collection- in the hope that enough money would be raised for a starter grinder that Dave had offered to restore, deliver and train. The response was immense and one night, just before Christmas - The 'CoffeeChap' turned up with a car full of goodies: Espresso machine, grinder, Tampers, jugs, beans and a whole heap more, all donated by a forum that had worked together to support someone that was having a tough time, that they didn't know. And then, Dave spent 4 hours showing him how to use everything.


 Remember chatting with Glenn to see if he would support a kickstarter - forum hadn't done anything like that before and, at first, although we wanted to do something, we weren't sure how it would go down on the forum. Expectations were modest but the response was overwhelming and heartwarming. The way forum members went out of their way to help and support was incredible. Coffeechap's typical energy and enthusiasm brought it all together. The only downside was inflicting Coffeechap on someone with whom he hit it off and, like all good fairy tales, had a magical ending when they got married. Sorry for that Haventadog🤣


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Wow - now that's a story. This is a great thread!

I was toying with the idea of getting myself a coffee set-up as a 40th present and after having too many sub-standard cafe coffees. I was put onto the forum from a house music forum I've been following through various incarnations for many years now.

Having no experience in making anything other than instant and the very occasional French press coffee, there was a huge learning curve ahead of me. From reading lots of very informative posts on this forum I settled on getting a Bambino Plus (for £229 in June) with a Smart Grinder Pro as my first set up.

I know Sage can be a bit of a dirty word on here, but I'm really enjoying my journey. A Niche will probably be my first upgrade when the time eventually comes.

Loving trying new coffee and the process of making it every day. It's really made working from home for the last 4 months a lot more bearable.

This is a really informative place with a huge knowledge base and very helpful members who really take interest in people's problems and struggles offering advice and support. I'd never have tried so many fantastic beans if it wasn't for here.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Remember chatting with Glenn to see if he would support a kickstarter - forum hadn't done anything like that before and, at first, although we wanted to do something, we weren't sure how it would go down on the forum. Expectations were modest but the response was overwhelming and heartwarming. The way forum members went out of their way to help and support was incredible. Coffeechap's typical energy and enthusiasm brought it all together. The only downside was inflicting Coffeechap on someone with whom he hit it off and, like all good fairy tales, had a magical ending when they got married. Sorry for that Haventadog


Ahh happy days. I had completely forgotten about this. A great example of the helpfulness and generosity of the good folk on here (Cilla Black would be proud too)!

I joined in Jan 2013 after sending back a faulty Gaggia Cubika. I found a thread on here for sourcing a Gaggia Classic via Amazon warehouse returns. It was a rabbit hole I never returned from.

Really enjoyed the forum meet ups at Bella Barista, Rave, Birmingham coffee crawl etc..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> Along the way I've enjoyed tinkering with the classic and fitting a PID and then had quite a few problems with my Andreja Premium. The likes of Dave and El Carillio were a godsend in helping me strip the whole thing down and fix it.......I got so much pleasure out of that and love fixing things.


It was the same Andreja Premium that I had. Frank (El Carajillo) also very kindly help me bring it back from the dead. 
Daren picked the machine up for me and dropped it off to me whilst en route to a family camping holiday. I'm sure he had it on his lap for 3 hours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I know! He has been slack of late


 What the last 5 years you mean


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ah charlie , remember him calling me a book burning nazi when I was a mod ....

Those were the days

The

Then we when we went out ...anyway.

@urbanbumpkinthe one that got away, how ,in did the restraining order last ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For the old school crew

think this was the first time foundry brought the emergency coffee : )

@Thecatlinux @coffeechap @The Systemic Kid @Callum_T @drude @ronsil @foundrycoffeeroasters.com

and all the others who were there .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Brilliant Boots. Have you still got the Manc one? Recall it has the legendary busker Hoochie Coochie Mancunian.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah charlie , remember him calling me a book burning nazi when I was a mod ....
> 
> Those were the days


 Charlie wasn't backward in sharing what he thought of people.

That Felgrind had been blagged by him from Peter for testing. Was it passed round for others to test?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Brilliant Boots. Have you still got the Manc one? Recall it has the legendary busker Hoochie Coochie Mancunian.


 Yes @jeebsy had come from Scotland for the meet in Birmingham .

of course the tale of the blue coat at the Birmingham after will remain forever unsolved.

yes you are at the end of this one .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Charlie wasn't backward in sharing what he thought of people.
> 
> That Felgrind had been blagged by him from Peter for testing. Was it passed round for others to test?


 Was it bollocks .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And this is where we cupped the very first samples of Rocky Mountain to hit the foundry roasters .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Was it bollocks .


 Thought not🤣


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Who you calling an old timer??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> And this is where we cupped the very first samples of Rocky Mountain to hit the foundry roasters .


 Yep. Someone nailed it through Chemex as I recall - pure strawberries and cream.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> yes you are at the end of this one .​


Me and the band had high hopes - sadly, deviation into another place killed those dreams. Am much better now. Well, think I am.​


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah charlie , remember him calling me a book burning nazi when I was a mod ....
> Those were the days
> The
> Then we when we went out ...anyway.
> @urbanbumpkinthe one that got away, how ,in did the restraining order last ?


Fantastic mate. I remember you saying to me "I think I may have captured on film the precise moment your mid life crisis started"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Aaaagh Charlie!!! I had thought of doing a similar one of these featuring the Last Supper. No guesses who'd be Judas.

Glenn made a great Angel Gabrielle"..I bring you good news..."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Aaaagh Charlie!!! I had thought of doing a similar one of these featuring the Last Supper. No guesses who'd be Judas.
> 
> Glenn made a great Angel Gabrielle"..I bring you good news..."
> 
> ...


 I love that, all the superstars together


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

@BurnzyYou have started a fantastic thread indeed!

So much shared history and fun that my desire to recall my memories paled miserably.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> You see there was a time when we genuinely fad fun, the events were great, Took a lot of organising and time but really interesting to meet the people behind the keyboards. Such a great bunch of old timers.


 Thanks for looking after my coat, at a coffee fest long ago that I have no idea when it was. Met you, Reiss, Callum and a few others. We also had some good Norwich forum meets back in the day, and met some really nice people like OP Burnzy through here in real life.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes@jeebsy had come from Scotland for the meet in Birmingham .
> of course the tale of the blue coat at the Birmingham after will remain forever unsolved.
> yes you are at the end of this one .


Bet Charlie had it! (Only kidding)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> What the last 5 years you mean


Oi!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Who remembers the name of the magician who made the best cappuccino with a microwave and a jam jar? Also had an odd story about a fence??


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Daren said:


> Who remembers the name of the magician who made the best cappuccino with a microwave and a jam jar? Also had an odd story about a fence??


You don't mean Anthorn do you? The guy who had an Italian granny and was therefore the authority on all things coffee related, and who quoted this fact to ram home his insistence that a microwave and a jar was all you needed to make cappuccino?

Mind you, I might be thinking of something else, cos at best he was an 'unintentional comedian' rather than magician.

___

Eat, drink and be merry.

Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Who remembers the name of the magician who made the best cappuccino with a microwave and a jam jar? Also had an odd story about a fence??


 Anthorn

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/11753-stovetop-or-microwaved-milk-can-this-be-classed-as-a-flat-white/?do=embed#comments


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> You don't mean Anthorn do you? The guy who had an Italian granny and was therefore the authority on all things coffee related, and who quoted this fact to ram home his insistence that a microwave and a jar was all you needed to make cappuccino?Mind you, I might be thinking of something else, cos at best he was an 'unintentional comedian' rather than magician.
> ___
> Eat, drink and be merry.
> Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


Yes! Legend!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah I was right! Well done for finding the thread Boots! Proof that even in 'the good old days' Glenn had to lock a thread cos people were getting aggressive over thr definition of a latte!!!'

___
Eat, drink and be merry.
Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Anthorn


One of my all time favorite threads!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Ah I was right! Well done for finding the thread Boots! Proof that even in 'the good old days' Glenn had to lock a thread cos people were getting aggressive over thr definition of a latte!!!'
> 
> ___
> Eat, drink and be merry.
> Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


That's worth fighting over though...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> hotmetal said:
> 
> 
> > Ah I was right! Well done for finding the thread Boots! Proof that even in 'the good old days' Glenn had to lock a thread cos people were getting aggressive over thr definition of a latte!!!'
> ...


 At least it's coffee related ...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Is the ban on mentioning the name "Noah and the Bean" still valid now Glenn has sold the forum? I was getting all misty eyed rereading the Anthorn's latte thread.

___
Eat, drink and be merry.
Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha ha Anthorn!!!! His love of Lavazza!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The wall thread trumps that


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The wall thread trumps that


Was that the one with the cats? How high does a wall need to be

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The very one. You do know the mere mention of his name could cast us all back to the dark time of endless walls.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> The wall thread trumps that


 Which was that one? I think the Ark had sailed when I came across this place.

I joined up in Dec 2014, just before Christmas.. I've been given a Dualit Espressivo and had bought a Brasilia RR45 after getting fed up with pre-ground. Ended up blowing the pressurised portafilter up with steam coming out of the Dualit.. Oops..

Copped a really nice Gaggia Classic after that and a pair of Mazzers, one of which I still have. Upgraded to a La Pavoni with help from @urbanbumpkin and discovered what a great place the forum was. Although my pockets started sweating quite a bit since then, and I've gone down the rabbit hole that much that I can't see any light anymore... 

Met loads of fellow coffee addicts from here at the Rave do's that @coffeechaporganised, and remember buzzing from excess caffeine at the first one.. Thank god for the Aldi/Lidl round the corner and for @MarkyPfor the lift down there (with a Bosco rattling in the boot lol). Still remember the coffee I took down and TSK turning it into peach juice via a V60 (probably the only time I've been blown away by a coffee..)

Several years later and a long way from a Dualit and Brasilia (although still have the La Pavoni and Mazzer) and still here. Met some really great folks along the way, drunk a lot of coffee and still alive to tell the tale.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The wall thread was stupid as it was deleted and we were expressly forbidden from talking about it or referencing it.

In terms of trolling it was pretty poor, by other forums I posted on at the time anyway.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@aaronb - Was the wall thread trolling and someone getting very vexed about cats in his garden and pooing in his flowerbeds or something?

Thought it had some reference to animal cruelty and cat hatred which upset Glenn quite a bit, well before my time but seems like someone alluded to that.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

aaronb said:


> The wall thread was stupid as it was deleted and we were expressly forbidden from talking about it or referencing it.
> 
> In terms of trolling it was pretty poor, by other forums I posted on at the time anyway.


Fair enough I didn't realise we weren't meant to mention it.










https://gfycat.com/gifs/search/fawlty+towers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

haventadog said:


> Happy to hire him out. 😂. It's a useful
> 
> skill.


 I come very cheap.....


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> like all good fairy tales, had a magical ending 🤣


 Nah, we got married. 😩


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes the wall was Noah IIRC and Glenn said anyone who so much as mentioned it would be banned. Hence my tentative question a few posts up. It wouldn't surprise me if Noah and Anthorn weren't the same person...

And I can't remember who but I think it was Voldemort, er, He who must, er, Noah who also started some ridiculous thread about cycling, which I remember offering genuine advice on, before realising I'd been totally trolled.

___

Eat, drink and be merry.

Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd forgotten about CharlieC and him pishing off with a dozen or so brass dispersion plates (well the dosh for them)...

It always struck me as such a small amount to go rogue over... he seemed to spend most of his time on here and then for the sake of 150 odd squids................

Noah on the other hand was actually slightly amusing..............


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> I'd forgotten about CharlieC and him pishing off with a dozen or so brass dispersion plates (well the dosh for them)...
> 
> It always struck me as such a small amount to go rogue over... he seemed to spend most of his time on here and then for the sake of 150 odd squids................
> 
> Noah on the other hand was actually slightly amusing..............


 I had the pleasure of trying to chase him down for that cash, he was a twat, and had previous behaviour according to his family, who were at a loss with him .

Bit of a Walter Mitty character tbh 
He has the chance to sell a piece of his coffee gear to clear his debt , but he refused to.

Avsolute cock


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Drewster said:


> I'd forgotten about CharlieC and him pishing off with a dozen or so brass dispersion plates (well the dosh for them)...
> It always struck me as such a small amount to go rogue over... he seemed to spend most of his time on here and then for the sake of 150 odd squids................
> 
> I'd like to think it was more because he was a bit shit with money, rather than he went out with the intent to take peoples money. It doesn't have any different impact for the poor folk that lost out (Glenn reimbursed everyone IIRC.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I had the pleasure of trying to chase him down for that cash, he was a twat, and had previous behaviour according to his family, who were at a loss with him .
> 
> Bit of a Walter Mitty character tbh
> He has the chance to sell a piece of his coffee gear to clear his debt , but he refused to.
> ...


 Don't hold back bootsy


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I had the pleasure of trying to chase him down for that cash, he was a twat, and had previous behaviour according to his family, who were at a loss with him .
> Bit of a Walter Mitty character tbh
> He has the chance to sell a piece of his coffee gear to clear his debt , but he refused to.
> Avsolute cock


Benefit of the the doubt retracted. Here he is from nose down.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Drewster said:


> I'd forgotten about CharlieC and him pishing off with a dozen or so brass dispersion plates (well the dosh for them)...
> 
> It always struck me as such a small amount to go rogue over... he seemed to spend most of his time on here and then for the sake of 150 odd squids................
> 
> Noah on the other hand was actually slightly amusing..............


 Noah "I'm going to build a wall". I think he was slightly before my time but I remember finding the thread and splitting my sides laughing over some of the images.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> Noah "I'm going to build a wall". I think he was slightly before my time but I remember finding the thread and splitting my sides laughing over some of the images.
> 
> View attachment 46859


 Ah the memories of cats and walls, priceless


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Joined because I was researching my impulse buy of a Gaggia classic which was a consequence of buying a Aeropress and not really enjoying it which in itself was a consequence of WFH since march and missing the office B2C machine.

Best bit of advice or info on here? Hmm. None tbh. Or rather, by reading the many opposing opinions on every subject discussed, I've learned that coffee is very much a person experience and one should treat advice and opinion as exactly that and run your own race accordingly.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Joined because I was researching my impulse buy of a Gaggia classic which was a consequence of buying a Aeropress and not really enjoying it which in itself was a consequence of WFH since march and missing the office B2C machine.
> 
> Best bit of advice or info on here? Hmm. None tbh. Or rather, by reading the many opposing opinions on every subject discussed...


 Sorry.. I have to comment on this.... I can't resist... (warning: It's a joke, so please take it lightly...) Despite the comment above, ignoring all the advice on here, you went and bought a Gaggia Classic 2015?! 😂🤣👍



Blue_Cafe said:


> ... I've learned that coffee is very much a person experience and one should treat advice and opinion as exactly that and run your own race accordingly.


 I totally agree with this. As my dad always told me, if advice was *that* good, then it would not be given for free. Best thing I found is to take as much advice as possible, and take those as input to as your own knowledge, research and experience, not as gospel. After all, an advice is just someone's opinion and preference, it doesn't necessary mean is the best thing for you (you in the general sense).


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Sorry.. I have to comment on this.... I can't resist... (warning: It's a joke, so please take it lightly...) Despite the comment above, ignoring all the advice on here, you went and bought a Gaggia Classic 2015?! 😂🤣👍


 I bought it first and then found this forum when looking at what it was I had actually bought :classic_unsure:

If I'd have found this site first, I'd have not bought it.

That said, I'm glad it fell that way. I like the MK2 and it's variations from the original GC.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It would be a lie to say the forum hasn't taught me pretty much everything I know about good coffee. Like any forum or indeed most sources of advice, you have to sort the wheat from the chaff. People repeating orthodoxy they've read while they've never even seen the machine (we're probably all guilty of that at some stage in our eagerness to help n00bs). Same with the whole "flats for light roasts, conical for dark", which is oft quoted yet poorly understood by many. That's what was good about the forum days at Rave: you could meet up with all sorts of people, many who were very knowledgeable, and actually try the coffee from different machines, grinders etc.

___
Eat, drink and be merry.
Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

They were great, both to learn about coffee, machines and grinders in a hands on fashion, and also to put faces to names. I also think when people actually meet in real life it builds a better community. Hope we can do stuff like that again when all this pandemic crap calms down.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I joined as I realised I was becoming a larger fan of coffee and I have always believed the best place to get information is a forum.

This all originally started with a Rancilio Silvia, it was fine as a starting point but I suspected there was more to be achieved and before I invested in something "better" I decided to hold back and join this forum after doing some high level searching on google.

What it taught me is that technique and beans not machines maketh the "good coffee" and for the first year or so I played about with improving my technique using the Silvia and this technique was improved by and large from researching articles and chatter on this forum. It also enabled me to "become aware" of the limitations of the Silvia and despite (again via the forum) upgrading the Silvia with bolt ons such as the PID for more accurate temperature surfing, this forum gave me a clear direction I wanted to go in.

That direction was sealed once I read an article by Dave regarding the Quick Mill Verona and finally got something that has served me well and continues to do a fine job to this current day.

All thanks to this forum.


----------

